

A HAIKU ABOUT QUORA - jsfour
http://www.consonum.net/technology/a-haiku-about-one-of-the-best-sites-yet-quora/
Since I have spent so much time, I thought I would write a nice little Haiku about my experience thus far.
======
jdp23
The Valley "elites" Sharing questions and answers Inside the bubble.

